# One for the engineers??



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys I'm after abit of troubleshooting from some of the members who are experienced with commercial machines.

I currently have a CMA Gloria 2 group (non display version) in my workshop. History of the machine is pretty much unknown. When I obtained it alot of the live wires to the machines solenoids/flow meters/switches etc had been snipped. My inclining was that the previous owners had a fault and had been randomly cutting wired trying to clear it.

Anyhow, I've stripped machine down, it was very heavily scaled and blocked but is now all 100% clear.

I temporary rewired the loom, by temporary I mean I soldered the wires back together and covered with heat shrink. Whilst wait for some parts to come I installed the loom and checked that all the electrical components were functioning. All seemed good except the touchpads but I presumed since I had no water connected they wouldn't work anyway because the flow meters wouldn't rotate.

All semmed good. My parts came and I got them all in so I could do a proper test with water connected. Everything was good except the right hand side touchpad will not program. The left works fine without any problems.

The right will go into programme mode and allow me to start/stop the flow and move onto the next button, but it will not remember it! Once out of programme mode I press the buttons and nothing happens.

I i have tried a new flow meter, new flow meter turbine, I've traced all the wires back and seem fine. The led on the flow meter flashes fine. The PCB has provisions for a 3 group machine and I tried to put the group two connections into the group 3 connections but didn't have any luck although I'm not sure if I explored this option fully. I've tried swapping the ribbon cables, swapping the touchpads over, and swapping the flow meters over. Everything works fine on the left hand side, but same problem on the right.

Im hoping it is not the PCB which is faulty? It is a giemme board, the kind with the detachable microprocessor.

the relay which controls power to the pump on the PCB is currently desoldered from the pump as I await a replacement but I don't think this would cause the issue anyway?

Any help, what to trys or advice will be really appreciated.

Thank you for taking the time to read through this

ryan


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There could be a restriction to the water flow in the RH circuit, causing false readings by the RH flowmeter, etc.

Have you run descaler solution thro' the heat exchanger circuits, including the small bore pipework to/from the flowmeters ?


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

yea every single piece in teh macine has been taken apart and descaled thoroughly. The group heads have been descaled, cleaned and fitted with new jets. i get good flow from the head, but it will not 'remember' any of the settings when i set it up in program mode?

when i swapped the flowmeter which wasnt working, i put one in which wasnt the same as the Gicar one for the left hand side. They seemed to conflict with each other, non of the 12v outputs were working and the leds on the flowmeters was very dim. So i swapped it for one the same as the left hand side (albeit second hand not brand new) and power to the autofill, water spout etc was restored.

but can i buggary get this touchpanel to program


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The flowmeter could be wired up the wrong way round: The flowmeter terminals are marked + & -. Try reversing the RH flowmeter connectors and check that both flowmeters are wired up the same way. You might have to trace the wiringright back until you're sure.....(use the LH side as a guide).


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

hmm yea could be a good shout that, i did go into the FM plug to check connections and check continuity back to the board, but didnt compare how it was wired compared to the other plug. I will have a look tomorow and report back.


----------

